# Motorcycles



## Johnny b

This is a thread simply about motorcycles.
What you own.
What you've owned in the past.
What you like the best.
The style and type of riding you do and have done.
Where you've ridden, trips you've taken.
Tips and recommendation.
What's new of interest.

Anything of interest about motorcycles.

My latest ride is a 2014 KTM Duke 690.
Great handling and a good power to weight ratio.
Best as a track bike, but I use it mostly for afternoon rides in the countryside.
The more elevation changes and twisty roads the better 

This is a stock photo, but I'll post an image of it later:


----------



## Cookiegal

OK so don't laugh (OK, you can laugh) I owned this, a 1972 Honda C70:










So I'm officially a biker gal.  I actually bought it to go to work because it took less than ten minutes and cost me something like 4 cents a day in gas whereas I had to take three different buses and it took me an hour to get to work before.

P.S. Also a stock photo. I'm not going digging for any of my own pictures of it.


----------



## Johnny b

In my area, those early Hondas sell for quite a bit, some approaching $2000.

My first motorcycle was a used (correction must have been a '64 or 65) Honda S90
Also a stock photo:










Worst gas milage was 130mpg
Best, and was common, 180 mpg

It only had a 1.9 gallon tank, but it seemed like I could drive 'forever' on a full tank.

I commuted to college and it was incredibly inexpensive to use


----------



## valis

I love motorcycles, but have never owned one. Given that the fatality rate is something like 35 times higher than cars (oddly, DUE to cars) I have always passed on them.

Had a buddy with a 72 or so Bultaco, had fun tooling that around Black Forest. 

And Karen, I never would have pegged as a biker girl.


----------



## valis

180?!?! Impressive. Very impressive.


----------



## Johnny b

It was only about 8 hp


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> And Karen, I never would have pegged as a biker girl.


You didn't know me in my Leather Tuscadero days.


----------



## Johnny b

We need photos!


----------



## valis

Ummmm....isnt that Pinky Tuscadero?


----------



## Johnny b

I'm impressed!


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> isnt that Pinky Tuscadero?


They were sisters, Pinky and Leather. Leather was the rocker chick decked out in Leather.


----------



## Cookiegal

Johnny b said:


> We need photos!


Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Brigham

It is a real effort to remember all the motorbikes I had when I was young 1935 Matchless 250 (sloper) hand gear change, coil ignition. 1934 BSA250 Maglita ignition hand gear change. Velocette KSS 500 OHC. BSA500 side valve (ex dispatch rider bike) Triumph 600side valve with sidecar (I was married by this time 1953) Triumph Thunderbird. All second hand, and all maintained by me. Dirty hands and clothes.


----------



## Johnny b

Nice.

Any old photos of those classics?


----------



## valis

Agreeance...very nice....the Velocette, to be quite honest, looks fantastic. Terrifying, but gorgeous.


----------



## Brigham

After buying any one of these bikes I had no money left over for a camera.


----------



## Brigham

I left one out. During the Suez crisis we had petrol rationing, so I bought a BSA Bantam. This was a 125cc two stroke with very good fuel consumption. I was able to get to work cheaply and within my petrol coupon limit.


----------



## Johnny b

Here's a photo of my KTM


----------



## Johnny b

Tip for changing a tube type tire.
This video is oriented for a dirt bike tire but works for any tube type street tire:






(Note: using NoScript will block these youtube videos )


----------



## Johnny b

Zip tie trick for mounting a radial tubeless tire.
It's that easy, I do mine this way.
I do have a zip tie tool for tightening up the zip tie, but merely putting a knee to the tire and tightening the tie by hand works . Just a little more effort.


----------



## Johnny b

Tube type tires are relatively easy to dismount.
Radials not so much unless you follow a drill something like this:






I do like the looks of those tire irons. I'll be getting a pair.


----------



## dlipman

Cookiegal said:


> OK so don't laugh (OK, you can laugh) I owned this, a 1972 Honda C70:


I'm not laughing. My 1984 Honda Aero 125


----------



## Johnny b

If it's got 2 wheels, it's all good


----------



## Cookiegal

dlipman said:


> I'm not laughing. My 1984 Honda Aero 125


Now I don't feel so alone.


----------



## Johnny b

One of my early motorcycles was this.
A 1972 Suzuki TS 90
Stock photo of a similar bike. Mine was this color green but had no stripe on the tank.
There were 2 versions. Mine was a 5 speed and there was a 4 speed with a dual range option for trail riding. A friend from high school bought the 4 speed model, but it turned out the 5 speed worked better for street and trail.
They cost the same.
I rode it frequently for 5 years and sold it to another friend so his son had something to ride. It lasted almost 4 years before the engine expired. It had a hard life  and wasn't repairable.










I had a lot of fun on that little bike 
I could beat a Vega to 40mph lol!
If a trail got too tough, I could usually walk it through a bad spot.
I did a lot of that. lol


----------



## Johnny b

Here it is, winter is outside my window with almost 2 inches of snowfall over night.

It's moments like this I remember riding off road and regret all the missed chances in the past, to ride more often.

Getting older and motorcycling in adverse weather isn't working out anymore and I'm not interested in moving south out of Ohio.

lol. But I'm glad for the time I did spend outdoors riding on two wheels 
Spring, summer, fall and winter :up:


----------



## Johnny b

Just a couple memories of time well spent in Arizona back in November 1992:


----------



## Brigham

Johnny b said:


> Nice.
> 
> Any old photos of those classics?


 It was hard enough maintaining the old bikes. I couldn't afford a camera.


----------



## Johnny b

Brigham said:


> It was hard enough maintaining the old bikes. I couldn't afford a camera.


There was that and the cost of film and processing.
I wish low cost digital cameras had existed several decades earlier.
I would have taken many more photos.


----------



## Johnny b

It's been interesting seeing how the sport of motorcycling has changed over the years as have the motorcycles, too.

Just like autos, there are the elites, the super bikes and the exotic.
And of course, pricing to match.

This showed up recently at TopSpeed.com.

*For those who seek life-bending experiences on two wheels * 
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...rcycles-currently-in-production-ar186986.html

From the $55K Kawasaki Ninja H2R to the $Million dollar Tamburini T12 Massimo.

Enjoy the eye candy.


----------



## Johnny b

For the Harley enthusiast:
Harley Davidson has some new models coming out.

* The Milwaukee Brand's entry into the hot streetfighter market *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...dson/2020-harley-davidson-bronx-ar186998.html



> Rightly called the "Bronx" and the "Pan-America," these new babies will be powered by the company's new Revolution Max engine.


The 'Bronx' with a new water cooled V twin engine:


----------



## Johnny b

Another new H-D model.
The $19,000 Pan America

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...020-harley-davidson-pan-america-ar187010.html










I'm familiar with this style bike.
I own a lighter DL 1000 Suzuki. 
They can make decent travel bikes for adventures in areas of poor roads, but for off roading, nope. Too heavy and tiring.
IMO, for off roading and light carry travel, better a mid size dual sport bike like a Suzuki DR Z400.
I have ridden with friends that owned heavier bikes like Kawasaki KLR 650's and Suzuki DR 650's and they worked well, but much heavier than my 350 and probably at the upper end of realistic weight limitations for most guys off roading.

I still own an old Suzuki DR 350S that has served me well. 
From riding in the greasy root infested clay of south eastern Ohio forests to the sands of Michigan to deserts out west, imo, it's the perfect 'do all' motorcycle. Not perfect in any one thing, but overall, good enough for just about everything.

IMO, the H-D with less aggressive off road tires would make a decent street scrambler. If you can justify that $19K buy in price.


----------



## Johnny b

A little motorcycle humor for serious riders:

* Motorcycles On Quora: Very Serious Questions For Very Serious People *
https://www.rideapart.com/articles/...ry-serious-questions-for-very-serious-people/












> The old saying is "there are no stupid questions," and here at RideApart, we believe that's true. The only stupid question is the one you don't ask. We've delved deep into Quora to find the internet's most pressing motorcycle queries to lend our expertise. Now that we've cleaned ourselves off a bit, it's time to drop some knowledge.


enjoy


----------



## Johnny b

Of things to come:

Electric power has already come into motorcycling, so here's an example of a limited build 'of things to come'.

* And comes with it is a HUD helmet, Carbon-fiber monocoque, wheelie and traction control *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...by-piere-terblanchethe-hypertek-ar187051.html











> A gorgeous sci-fi machine built by the famous carbon-wheel supplier - BST (Blackstone TEK), the HyperTek has been designed by Piere Terblanche who's visions have given us multiple Ducatis, Cagivas, Moto Guzzis, and Confederates. This time though, Terblanche has consciously gone bonkers with his design, creating a robotic machine on two-wheels that reads out data on an integrated heads-up display in the bespoke helmet.





> With Pierre Terblanche, BST has created what seems to be a ludicrous looking machine that will be made in limited numbers but packs a massive amount of features that should get every other manufacturer paying attention. You, on the other hand, might have to pay around $80,000 to become a 'custodian' of the HyperTek.


< ouch! >


----------



## Johnny b

Arch.....The Motorcycle by Keanu Reeves

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycles/motorcycle-reviews/2020-arch-motorcycle-krgt-1-ar187062.html

Pricey at $85K, but that's what exclusivity costs these days


----------



## Johnny b

One of my favorites that was never imported into the US>

The Yamaha MT01.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycles/motorcycle-reviews/yamaha/2012-yamaha-mt-01-ar130582.html

Affordable, just not available to those of us in the US.


----------



## zx10guy

Didn't know there was a motorcycle thread. Obviously (or not so obviously for those that are not into sport bikes), my screen name reflects my motorcycle addiction.

My fun toys. Bikes are a 2004 Kawasaki Ninja ZX-10R and 2009 Ducati 848. If anyone is curious or cares, the car is a 2013 BMW 135i.










And here is a photo of me having fun on the track:


----------



## Johnny b

zx10guy said:


> Didn't know there was a motorcycle thread. Obviously (or not so obviously for those that are not into sport bikes), my screen name reflects my motorcycle addiction.
> ...........................


A pair of interesting rides and a good addiction :up: 

You're obviously a sport/track rider.

My attraction has been towards off roading ( dual sport ) back roading and some touring.
Mostly short afternoon country rides these days.

My current rides are a 690 Duke, a 1200Bandit S and a DL 1000.
I'd be still riding my DR350 S if it weren't a kick start.....arthritis.
Maybe again one day in the future.

I still have, buried in a garage, an old RD 350B and a RZ 350 that I remember fondly.

Till now, I never gave it much thought to the 'b' on my screen name. 
Maybe unconsciously from that old Yamaha RD 350B ... 
That was a 'giant killer' back in it's day lol!
Dollar for dollar, that was about one of the most fun bikes I've owned.
Bought it new as a left over for ~$700 and still own it.


----------



## zx10guy

Johnny b said:


> A pair of interesting rides and a good addiction
> 
> You're obviously a sport/track rider.
> 
> My attraction has been towards off roading ( dual sport ) back roading and some touring.
> Mostly short afternoon country rides these days.
> 
> My current rides are a 690 Duke, a 1200Bandit S and a DL 1000.
> I'd be still riding my DR350 S if it weren't a kick start.....arthritis.
> Maybe again one day in the future.
> 
> I still have, buried in a garage, an old RD 350B and a RZ 350 that I remember fondly.
> 
> Till now, I never gave it much thought to the 'b' on my screen name.
> Maybe unconsciously from that old Yamaha RD 350B ...
> That was a 'giant killer' back in it's day lol!
> Dollar for dollar, that was about one of the most fun bikes I've owned.
> Bought it new as a left over for ~$700 and still own it.


Cool. I've thought about doing some dirt track riding. A lot of road coarse track riders will do dirt tracking to get good at sliding the rear around corners. I've done it on track a couple of times. But not consistently to be good at it and to actually intentionally do it.

I've also thought about getting the new Ninja 250 that is coming out or one of the myriad of smaller bikes. I did the wrong thing when I first got into this by going big displacement too soon. Took a long while for me to overcome bad habits and fears that I developed. Still have some.

I'm also planning on getting a scooter. People laugh when they hear me say this. But the one I'm hoping to get is a Suzuki Burgman. 650cc twin cylinder scooter that'll do 120MPH. Want to have something leisurely I can leave out at my vacation property near the beach.

I'd also like to own a BMW S1000RR. The pic of me on track is on a S1000RR. I use the school's bike which is California Superbike School. The bike is simply amazing on track. The ability to do clutchless upshifts and down****s. The manners and behavior of the bike on track. Just lots to gush about. Unfortunately, there is a tuning problem with the 2020 model that has been well documented concerning a significant power dead spot in the mid RPM range. Will have to wait to see how BMW responds to this issue.


----------



## Johnny b

When you mentioned the Suzuki Burgman, it reminded me of Vetter's HD powered scooter.

http://thenewcaferacersociety.blogspot.com/2008/05/craig-vetters-torpedo-scooter.html










And from there to this interesting webpage of ancient, retro, modern, electric and creative futuristic wonders of the motor scooter subculture.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/114701121746578019/


----------



## Johnny b

Speed.........'nuff said.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...rcycles-currently-in-production-ar187375.html


----------



## zx10guy

Only comment I have is there's no way that PGM bike can do an estimated 209 MPH. Maybe 209 KPH. But definitely not 209 MPH. I've been up to 150 to 160 MPH on a S1000RR on the track. I can tell you there is some sever wind buffeting and without that front windscreen/fairings, I can't see how I'd be able to stay on the bike. Whoever through out that number is just wishful thinking.


----------



## Johnny b

I had to do a search on that aspect, but I remember reading of a rider passing the 250 mph mark with an unfaired motorcycle.
An unusual rider, but the risk taking ended in tragedy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Warner_(motorcyclist)


> Bill Warner began land speed racing his unfaired normally-aspirated Yamaha V-max in 2007, on which he entered the East Coast Timing Association (ECTA) 200 mph club that year.[7][8] He purchased an unfaired turbo Suzuki Hayabusa in 2008, and quickly set the fastest unfaired ("naked") motorcycle records in land speed racing, eventually reaching 255 mph in 2010 at the Texas Mile.


He later broke into the 300mph range with a faired bike, but * investigators suspect mechanical or tire failure. * at speed caused him to lose his life when he tried to repeat it.

That kind of speed is not for me.


----------



## zx10guy

The point is the aerodynamics will make it impossible for anyone attempting a top speed run to do it safely or even be able to physically achieve theoretical speeds.

As I said above, I've been at speeds of around 150 to 160 MPH. I can tell you when you get to those speeds, the wind buffeting is severe along with how badly the air attempts to pull you off the bike. Even at full tuck behind the windscreen on the S1000RR, the air pressure was enough to push my full face helmet into my face where I could pretty much kiss the front chin guard of the helmet. And that's at about 150 to 160 MPH. Imagine how much worse it would be at 200+ MPH. So it's ridiculous for any manufacturer to claim things that they should know full well is not in the realm of possibility. It lowers their credibility at least with me.


----------



## Johnny b

Regardless, Warner did it on an unfaired bike.

I wouldn't.
Not now or in my younger days.
The risk is too high.
I have done triple digit speeds on fresh bikes with and with out fairing.
Much less than 250 mph 
I'm aware of buffeting. 
But that was in my youth. Long ago.

IMO, anyone riding in those speed ranges is either a professional racer, or .......... ( fill in the blank)
Unfortunately, Warner paid a price for accepting the risk.
But he did set a speed record for an unfaired motorcycle at over 250 mph.
It can be done.
That PGM at 334 HP and an estimated top speed of 209 mph doesn't seem unreasonable for a pro rider/racer.

Personally, I wouldn't buy any of those bikes from that Top Speed article.
Not my style of riding .

But they do showcase the incredible current power to weight capabilities from current engineering.

Some history of record runs:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motor...rd#List_of_"absolute"_and_Streamliner_records

Article dated Sep 12, 2017
* Three world speed records set at the Top of the World Shootout *
https://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/three-world-speed-records-at-the-top-of-the-world-shootout
( on unfaired motorcycles )
excerpt:


> .....since the meet was run to FIM rules, the only record available was for an unfaired 1000 cc multi.


Sure, they may be the exception, but they did it.


----------



## Johnny b

Not exactly a land speed record breaker......
But cool anyway.

A highly modified nitros burning motor scooter.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-nos-fueled-custom-drag-scooter-ar187406.html












> Started life as a puny scooter from the mid-2000s-a Piaggio NRG, now it runs nitrous ( or what we love to call as NOS ), makes five times its original power, and weighs less than the skinnies girlfriend you've ever had.


----------



## Johnny b

An interesting prototype
Upside down engine, 3 cylinders, 2 liter displacement and weighs in at about 350 lbs.

* Nembo 32 Type 3 Provocator Continues Development of Unique Design *
https://thekneeslider.com/nembo-32-type-3-provocator-continues-development-of-unique-design/

Obviously not street legal, but still, an interesting unique design.


----------



## Professionalgirl

I'm into big bad harleys. My husband is planning to finance one someday. 

My Sister's Ex Husband owned a fat boy and a sportster harley. My high school sweetheart's parents owned a Kow 350 and 850. His mom owned the 350 and his step dad owned an 850. I wrote on the back of all of them. My dad's best buddy still owns a Harley and his daughter's Ex owned a Harley.

I almost forgot to mention that my husband had a allot friends that also owned Harleys. I never rode on those though. I only rode on the close family friends bikes.


----------



## Johnny b

The market is flooded with big twins at the moment.
A lot of good buys in my area if a used Harley is in the future.

I've never owned a Harley.
These days, I'm preferring a light weight bike.
I don't ride as much as I used to.

Currently ( running that is lol )
a 2014 690 KTM Duke
2006 Suzuki DL1000
1998 Suzuki Bandit 1200s
1993 Suzuki DR350s

I've been thinking of selling off the bottom 3 bikes and replacing them with a dualsport. The Suzuki DR400s looks good to me.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Even a lightweight bike is nice John. I drove a moped already and I absolutely enjoy the freedom of riding alone even if it was just a pain ole moped.


----------



## Johnny b

Of interest:

2021 Damon Hypersport HS

Not in production atm, but preorders are being taken.

An ev bike that physically transforms when you change ride modes.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...others/2021-damon-hypersport-hs-ar188194.html




















The downside: It costs base $25K + options.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Johnny b said:


> Of interest:
> 
> 2021 Damon Hypersport HS
> 
> Not in production atm, but preorders are being taken.
> 
> An ev bike that physically transforms when you change ride modes.
> 
> https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...others/2021-damon-hypersport-hs-ar188194.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The downside: It costs base $25K + options.


That's a very nice bike!! That would certainly be a ride to remember!


----------



## Johnny b

In the early 70's, my best friend's dad bought a used Honda Trail 90 to use up in Canada as a camp bike.
Small, but light and easy to transport, it did well for back roads and easy trails.
Simple with drum brakes, a dual range 4 speed transmission and an automatic clutch.









Today, more than 50 years since Honda introduced the Trail CT series, 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_CT90
Honda still manufactures an updated model with fuel injection, ABS disk brakes front and back.
The Honda Hunter Cub CT125
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...nda/2021-honda-hunter-cub-ct125-ar188178.html


----------



## Johnny b

Something a bit different from Honda.

An ADV (adventure) motor scooter.
It appears to have what are called 'street-knobby tires'.
While not a serious off road or dual sport machine, it's called 'dual purpose'.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycles/motorcycle-reviews/honda/2021-honda-adv150-ar188162.html


----------



## 2twenty2

There are some real beauties here Johnny b

https://driving.ca/honda/features/feature-story/shop-these-10-best-new-motorcycles


> We can't wait to shop these 10 motorcycles (when dealers re-open)
> Once lockdown lifts, our first priority will be ogling all the new two-wheel beauties


----------



## Johnny b

Time for some video action.

*TOP 10 Fastest Motorcycles in the world 2020 *


----------



## RT

Just to interrupt this awesome thread,
with the way my Dad said,

I've owned several bikes and motorcycles,
but it just always bothered me Dad called them "motor-sickles."

OK, two wheeled things like by-sickle is still preferred pronounciation, but motor-sickle is too much like pop-sickle...
and saying that, I don't crave a pop-cycle....

though some things I seen here...

Well,
The Boy once had a Suzuki with *fur* trim on the tank, fenders and seat....like tiger stripe or sommat...
thought I was going to puke...
and it was a damn dirt bike/motocross machine..???
Reckon hormones had something to do with it...,


----------



## Johnny b

mourning, RT 

A long time a go, an acquaintance of mine called them 'murder-cycles', and yet he rode and had owned more of them that I had, never had an accident, but kept on calling them m*cycles.

Go figure.
But then he said a lot of stupid things 
He's no longer in the land of the living though, died in prison of all things, but that's a whole nuther story.


Any way....I just got back from a morning ride and I'm feeling pretty stoked.
Just wish the afternoons weren't so hot.
It's gotten to hot to ride more than 10 minutes at a stretch, after lunch.


----------



## bassfisher6522

I just found this thread....holy crap!

Here's my first every powered 2 wheel means of transportation. A Jawa moped at 18. I put 200 miles on it the first day!










Then at age 21 I picked this up for $800. A 1988 Honda NightHawk 450.










My next move was to a Harley but sadly that never happened. I wrecked this bike on a deadmans curve a few years later. Pissed off at/over a woman and had the speedometer pegged at 120mph and I ended up in a ditch. I don't know how I survived the wreck. I did and spent 3 days in the hospital with 3 broke ribs a broke nose and road rash on left shoulder and butt cheek. The bike was unrecognizable, my helmet was split from front to back. To this day I still have asphalt that makes it way to the surface of my skin. Damn I loved to ride.

Then I got married and had kids and the wife would never allow me to get another bike. And NO, my wife was not the woman mentioned above at the time I wrecked my Honda.


----------



## RT

Sweet Honda Jimbo!
My eldest step daughter was gifted with a 450 Night Hawk, just out of the blue, by her real dad.
A real pleasure to ride, but sometimes had to bribe her to borrow the bike


----------



## bassfisher6522

Thanks. I wish I still had it. I would really prefer the mid to late 80's Honda Rebel. We referred to those as a poor mans Harley. The new ones look like crap.


----------



## RT

bassfisher6522 said:


> Pissed off at/over a woman and had the speedometer pegged at 120mph


That was a rather personal post you made there, but I can say you're not alone in that respect...
Did the same sorta thing with my KZ 750, but didn't wreck that time, lived to suffer another day.
Frustrations and anger can make one do stupid things.

Have had a broken ankle by being stupid, trying to out run a traffic jam, car hit me, lied to my parents saying I hit a tree because the road was slick.
Not my fault


----------



## valis

I learned the fun way; 3 hospital trips for broken bones from BMX and NORBA made me realize that with anything more than pedal power, I would be pushing up daisies lol....I remember the first time I rode my buddy's Bultaco (name from the past) and jumped it.

Turns out one cannot manouvre a motorcycle in the air as easily as one can a bicycle....


----------



## bassfisher6522

RT said:


> lived to suffer another day.


LMAO



RT said:


> That was a rather personal post you made there,


For sure....but I was young and stupid. But, I did learn from it.

It was nothing like the time what me and my best friend did. He borrowed his brothers Dodge Shelby Turbo and we drove it from one city to the other at 3 am.....and a wee bit to drink...flooring it all the way. His time was 13 minutes there. My time was 9 minutes back. However, doing the speed limit takes 40 minutes.

Don't judge.....just laugh and nod you head or shake your head. LOL!


----------



## bassfisher6522

valis said:


> broken bones from BMX a


I broke my tail bone on a BMX bike doing a jump.....crap I got some air. I had the mag wheels on my bike. This was the era when tube forks just came out. So, new tube forks....mag wheels. I was Ric Flair'ing it.....styling and profiling my BMX bike. Wwwwooooooo!



valis said:


> Turns out one cannot manouvre a motorcycle in the air as easily as one can a bicycle..


Now that's just good TV right there.....I tell you what! Said in a southern accent.


----------



## valis

bassfisher6522 said:


> I broke my tail bone on a BMX bike doing a jump.....crap I got some air. I had the mag wheels on my bike. This was the era when tube forks just came out. So, new tube forks....mag wheels. I was Ric Flair'ing it.....styling and profiling my BMX bike. Wwwwooooooo!
> 
> Now that's just good TV right there.....I tell you what! Said in a southern accent.


lol...'tale yew whut' is the preferred vernacular...I had the mag wheels as well...bad kick-butt Huffy with blue tires...I was Da King...


----------



## bassfisher6522

I have to spell it for our northern neighbors, which is why I added the southern accent for us southerners. We know how to say it. LOL!

This is pretty close to what I had....circa 1980


----------



## valis

hey man....I am a Colorado boy stuck in Houston because that is where the cash is.....great people down here who will give you the shirt off of their back but DO NOT cut them off.

they hand out handguns with Happy Meals down here...


----------



## bassfisher6522

I'd love to move to Texas....or Florida....simply for the bass fishing. Holy crap....the state (TX) is so big and the water is so spread out....4 - 6 hours of travel to fish.


----------



## valis

again I am from Colorado and HATE it down here. But my son was born here so here I am.

My best friend and college roomie owns the top 2 fly fishing resorts globally, btw. Check out Dysart Alpine Anglers and if you ever get up that way say Tim sent you...that means you stay in his house...


----------



## valis

right here baby...


----------



## valis

that goosneck was a ROYAL pita...had to figure out welding and I just made it worse...


----------



## Professionalgirl

bassfisher6522 said:


> I just found this thread....holy crap!
> 
> Here's my first every powered 2 wheel means of transportation. A Jawa moped at 18. I put 200 miles on it the first day!
> 
> View attachment 278795
> 
> 
> Then at age 21 I picked this up for $800. A 1988 Honda NightHawk 450.
> 
> View attachment 278796
> 
> 
> My next move was to a Harley but sadly that never happened. I wrecked this bike on a deadmans curve a few years later. Pissed off at/over a woman and had the speedometer pegged at 120mph and I ended up in a ditch. I don't know how I survived the wreck. I did and spent 3 days in the hospital with 3 broke ribs a broke nose and road rash on left shoulder and butt cheek. The bike was unrecognizable, my helmet was split from front to back. To this day I still have asphalt that makes it way to the surface of my skin. Damn I loved to ride.
> 
> Then I got married and had kids and the wife would never allow me to get another bike. And NO, my wife was not the woman mentioned above at the time I wrecked my Honda.


Speaking of bike wrecks I am so sorry this happened to you. I reside near a major highway and just last week a motorcycle with a true biker was attempting to manipulate a curve and tragically wrecked into a tree near our local bar. My husband and I as well as a few other people responded at the scene in attempts to save his life but he sadly expired before any of us had a chance to save him. I could tell he passed away because of the color of his skin and the way his body hit the ground after we made attempts to turn him over as I and another women was a former Registered Nurse attempted chest compressions and performed CPR while waiting for emergency crews to arrive.

After we confirmed his death my husband and I were slightly in shock while his friend told us how it happened and I will never forget how sorry I was for his friend's loss. 

The next few days the biker's friend and his wife nailed their own personal cross that read "R.I.P Reaper" and a patch attached to the tree that read "Combat Veterans MC." as displayed below.








Photo shot from my personal mobile phone taken around June 13-14.

Every year I will pay my respects to this man. This biker's real name was Ronald Pickler from Oklahoma as I read in the local paper. This wreck ripped a giant hole in my heart since this poor man is no longer with us. My heart and prayers go out to his beloved family and friends💔


----------



## RT

That's a sad story Tina...
none of us knows how quickly our lives may change.


----------



## bassfisher6522

Professionalgirl said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you


Don't be...but it is appreciated. That accident was a blessing in disguise....turns out that girl I was seeing/dating/engaged to was stepping out on me. It's what led me to my wife of 28 years of marriage and 4 beautiful kids, 3 girls and my boy. I have no complaints. Although I do miss riding. Even if I could get a bike now....my medical condition wont allow it. Which sucks.....I can't drive, ride my bicycle for exercise, ride a motor cycle. My eyes are so bad now.


----------



## ekim68

Unrestored 109-year-old motorcycle sets auction record at $225,000


----------



## bassfisher6522

Crazy! One hell of a barn find I say! Where's Mike and Frank when you need them.


----------



## Cookiegal

There were five fatalities of motorcycle riders in five separate accidents here in one day last Friday!  

One was a motocross bike that was hit by a pickup truck and it's not obvious yet who was at fault as we don't know the full details of what happened. 

Another was a car that hit a motorcycle when making a left turn saying they didn't see it. 

A third was a pickup truck coming from the opposite direction that went out of their lane for an unknown reason and hit the motorcycle.

The fourth involved a car and motorcycle that were both heading in the same direction. The motorcycle was behind and the idiot woman driving the car decided to make a U-turn right in front of him.

The last one involved three motorcycles who were following each other single file. Another idiot driver of a truck stopped at a stop sign at an intersection and then continued on cutting the path of the bike riders. The first one had no chance and slammed into the truck and died, the second slid to try to avoid it and suffered minor injuries and the third was able to stop in time.

What is wrong with people? 

All of you who do ride stay safe out there and always watch for and try to anticipate the stupid things other drivers may do. I know we all should do that but it's even more important when riding something so vulnerable.


----------



## valis

good lord...that is horrible...there is NO way I would ride a motorcycle on public roads...just too dangerous....


----------



## Johnny b

There are so many risks a motorcyclist faces, it's a wonder the sport has survived as long as it has.

I've had to 'step off' several times, but not at high speeds or an obstacle involved in my path.

But I had one incident, about 33 years ago that made me take more notice of events playing out in front of me and from the sides.

I was traveling on I75 in Ohio, Cincinnati to Dayton on my 750 Honda.
I was in the middle lane and came up on a Brinks ( ? ) armored truck.
Couldn't pass with traffic on both sides.
I got antsy because I couldn't see traffic ahead of the Brinks.
First chance I got I swung into the right lane.
In an eye blink ( yes, that quickly ) the Brinks ran over a tire and wheel that had come off a tractor-trailer rig and was laying flat. He hit it square in his lane.
All his wheels left the ground.
I would have been next in line.

That was fast traffic. I didn't see what happened behind me.
But I saw a tractor-trailer rig parked off on the berm a quarter mile later with the driver inspecting the rear of his rig where one of the outside wheels at the rear was missing.

It took me almost a month before I rode again. Anywhere.
Since then, on an Interstate, I've never allowed myself to get so close behind a truck I couldn't see at least several hundreds of feet ahead.

And I drive a car the same way since, also.

I was just lucky.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> There are so many risks a motorcyclist faces, it's a wonder the sport has survived as long as it has.
> 
> I've had to 'step off' several times, but not at high speeds or an obstacle involved in my path.
> 
> But I had one incident, about 33 years ago that made me take more notice of events playing out in front of me and from the sides.
> 
> I was traveling on I75 in Ohio, Cincinnati to Dayton on my 750 Honda.
> I was in the middle lane and came up on a Brinks ( ? ) armored truck.
> Couldn't pass with traffic on both sides.
> I got antsy because I couldn't see traffic ahead of the Brinks.
> First chance I got I swung into the right lane.
> In an eye blink ( yes, that quickly ) the Brinks ran over a tire and wheel that had come off a tractor-trailer rig and was laying flat. He hit it square in his lane.
> All his wheels left the ground.
> I would have been next in line.
> 
> That was fast traffic. I didn't see what happened behind me.
> But I saw a tractor-trailer rig parked off on the berm a quarter mile later with the driver inspecting the rear of his rig where one of the outside wheels at the rear was missing.
> 
> It took me almost a month before I rode again. Anywhere.
> Since then, on an Interstate, I've never allowed myself to get so close behind a truck I couldn't see at least several hundreds of feet ahead.
> 
> And I drive a car the same way since, also.
> 
> I was just lucky.


been 'lucky' more times than I care to remember....it is amazing how easy it is at 65 mph to get into trouble. Teaching Le Twit driving now (16 in November) and I keep telling him the unexpected lurks.

That is why they are called accidents after all.


----------



## Cookiegal

That was a very close call John. It really would be scary riding these days I'm sure and where I live the roads are mostly a mess to the point where the potholes have potholes. It would be like navigating an obstacle course or slalom skiing.


----------



## RT

When I and my buddies rode it seemed we all had strong neck muscles.
From wearing a helmet around and looking around all the time, esp when in traffic.

Now my neck hurts from resting my eyes in the recliner for a few minutes


----------



## Professionalgirl

Cookiegal said:


> There were five fatalities of motorcycle riders in five separate accidents here in one day last Friday!
> 
> One was a motocross bike that was hit by a pickup truck and it's not obvious yet who was at fault as we don't know the full details of what happened.
> 
> Another was a car that hit a motorcycle when making a left turn saying they didn't see it.
> 
> A third was a pickup truck coming from the opposite direction that went out of their lane for an unknown reason and hit the motorcycle.
> 
> The fourth involved a car and motorcycle that were both heading in the same direction. The motorcycle was behind and the idiot woman driving the car decided to make a U-turn right in front of him.
> 
> The last one involved three motorcycles who were following each other single file. Another idiot driver of a truck stopped at a stop sign at an intersection and then continued on cutting the path of the bike riders. The first one had no chance and slammed into the truck and died, the second slid to try to avoid it and suffered minor injuries and the third was able to stop in time.
> 
> What is wrong with people?
> 
> All of you who do ride stay safe out there and always watch for and try to anticipate the stupid things other drivers may do. I know we all should do that but it's even more important when riding something so vulnerable.


That is absolutely true Karen, My husband's friend, and friend of our neighbor below us was in a motorcycle accident, and was very lucky to survive. Our friend was driving a heavy Harley, and wound up sliding underneath a vehicle that was turning the same direction as he, and the two collided, and he fell sideways since he made to sharp of a turn in conjunction with the collision. The bike crushed one side of his body and he was life flighted to a hospital that is experienced in dealing with accident victims in the trauma unit. He was very lucky to have recovered fully and survive the accident.

I posted a few weeks ago about another accident that involved a man that made to sharp of a turn at a high rate of speed and died sadly.


----------



## Johnny b

The dark side of the sport:

https://one.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/pedbimot/motorcycle/00-NHT-212-motorcycle/human25-26.html

https://www.iii.org/fact-statistic/facts-statistics-motorcycle-crashes

Grim----yes. 
But for those that ignore the risk of impairment, much more deadly.

In any sport, knowing and addressing risks reduces their impact and improves safety.


----------



## Johnny b

This doesn't help the safety scene: advertising oriented towards motorcycle bar hopping:










:down:


----------



## Johnny b

* Thailand's Insane Motorbike Races - 9 Second 1/4 Mile with 150cc *
Start watching at the 5 minute mark. That's where the 9 second bikes start racing.






Amazing performance. Simply amazing.


----------



## valis

by the way...congrats to Joan Mir..


----------



## Johnny b

In my younger days, I had a lot of fun on a 90cc Suzuki.
Yeah, small and to be honest, underpowered, but a lot of fun.
Bigger, faster, more powerful became my march through motorcycling.
To be fair, a 90cc motorcycle will not even come close to imitating a touring bike.
It doesn't have to. imo, all it has to be is fun.

Locally, a Craigslist ad in my area came up for new Benelli TNT 'motorcycles'.
A 135 cc mc with scooter sized wheels, short wheelbase but a relatively average motorcycle seat height.
It looked interesting so I scouted around for a review.
This is a review for a 2018 model, but the specs are the same for 2021.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-benelli-tnt135-ar180226/pictures.html#772582









^2021 model

Obviously not for everyone, but I think I'll check it out when the weather turns a mite warmer.
It does look like a lot of fun


----------



## Johnny b

A warning and a 'practical' solution.

* Stuck in traffic? Americans with longer commutes could be inhaling dangerously high levels of carcinogens, study says. *
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ommute-traffic-cancer-carcinogens/6774238002/



> That's according to a new study out of the University of California, Riverside, which found that drivers who spend more than 20 minutes in their cars are at risk of exposure to formaldehyde and benzene.


Motorcycle riders don't have that problem 
Stay healthy, ride a motorcycle


----------



## Johnny b

Sport bikes, hooligan bikes, enduro, motocross, dual sport, touring and even remnants of the UJM (universal Japanese motorcycle).....there's a style out there for just about anyone.

Having started my adventures into two wheel motivation in the early 1960's, I remember the iconic British images of BSAs and Triumphs that I used to drool over and can now be seen again in the Royal Enfield line of motorcycles.... and I like it.

https://www.totalmotorcycle.com/motorcycles/2020/2020-royal-enfield-interceptor-650


----------



## Johnny b

According to this article, Buell is starting back in the motorcycle business, again.

* Buell Motorcycles Is Back

The EBR-acquired nameplate returns with plans for 10 new models.*

https://www.cycleworld.com/story/bikes/buell-motorcycles-is-back/


----------



## Johnny b

The weather is beautiful in my corner of Ohio this afternoon.
Sun's out, low 60 degree temps, only a little breeze.

First ride of the season today. 

The battery was already charged up.
I added fresh fuel, pumped up the tires a couple lbs.
Lubed the chain and did a general safety check, lights, brakes and all.

It was a short ride, but really nice to be out in that fresh air zipping along 

A photo of my Suzuki DL 1000, from a few years ago:


----------



## Johnny b

Unfortunately, rain is in the forecast for tomorrow.
Back in the 40's for the beginning of the week.
( guess I'll just have to dress warmer  )

I just serviced my 690 Duke KTM and now it's ready to go.
I was a bit worried about the battery, it being the original and turning 7 years old, but with a full charge and a gallon of fresh gas, my Katoom started right up, repeatedly. 

Will it last another season?
Time will tell lol.


----------



## Johnny b

Top Speed article:

* We list down the 10 Best Motorcycles that you can buy today and are built for speed. *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...l-motorcycles-you-can-buy-today-ar191078.html

The surprise is the fastest in the list, an EV.



> *Lightning LS-218 (219.63 MPH) - Electrified Performance Leads The Pack*
> The LS-218 is powered by a 380V electric motor coupled to battery packs of 12, 15, or 20 kWh, depending on power and range. In its highest configuration, it churns out 200 hp and 168 lb-ft. With a *top speed of 218 MPH* and an insane *0-60 MPH acceleration in just 2.2 seconds*, it shows that electric power is not to be underestimated. The 2021 Lightning LS-218 starts at *$38,888*.


Link to manufacturer:
https://lightningmotorcycle.com/


----------



## Johnny b

Isle of Man TT


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Isle of Man TT


Craziest guys on the planet...love it...


----------



## valis

Btw you ever watch 'Road' about the Dunlops? Great docu....


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> Btw you ever watch 'Road' about the Dunlops? Great docu....


No, but I'll have to look for it!
Thanks for the tip. :up:


----------



## Bastiat

They are, by far, the craziest men and women on the planet. Don't they average one death a year or something crazy like that?


----------



## Bastiat

And another thing, there is no real attempt to make the course safer like in F1, Indy Car and NASCAR. Even the spectators are at tremendous risk in many spots on the course.


----------



## lochlomonder

valis said:


> Craziest guys on the planet...love it...


These folks have nerves of steel and the reflexes of a mongoose!


----------



## valis

Bastiat said:


> And another thing, there is no real attempt to make the course safer like in F1, Indy Car and NASCAR. Even the spectators are at tremendous risk in many spots on the course.


Nope. Go offline you got a haybale and three stories of 400 year old bricks.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> No, but I'll have to look for it!
> Thanks for the tip.


Yeah you of all people need to watch that.....


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> No, but I'll have to look for it!
> Thanks for the tip.


I mean, it IS only about the dude who won the overall IOMTT the most times.


----------



## Johnny b

Took an early morning ride on my KTM this morning, while the temps were still in that perfectly cool/moderate range.
Trekked down around the Fort Ancient area where it's hilly and green with lots of curves and valleys.
Did a 50 mile loop.
Fantastic ride


----------



## Johnny b

I wasn't aware this was going on.


----------



## Johnny b

No comment..............


----------



## Johnny b

*Five Motorcycling Movies You Have to Watch

(And, if you've seen them before, you have to watch them again!) *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...ycling-movies-you-have-to-watch-ar192620.html


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> *Five Motorcycling Movies You Have to Watch
> 
> (And, if you've seen them before, you have to watch them again!) *
> https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...ycling-movies-you-have-to-watch-ar192620.html


depends.....you watch Road yet?


----------



## Johnny b

valis said:


> depends.....you watch Road yet?


Not yet


----------



## Johnny b

No comment!


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> No comment!


jesus....none needed tbh....


----------



## valis

dude has not hear of the self-preservation gene


----------



## Skivvywaver

I don't want a pickle

Just want to ride on my motor sickle.

And I don't want a tickle

I just want to ride on my motor SICKLE

And I don't want to die.

Just want to ride on my motor bike


----------



## Skivvywaver




----------



## Johnny b

Thanks Skivvy 

That's the first time I've see it. :up:


----------



## Johnny b

A video................ Robbie Maddison






On his way down:


----------



## cornemuse

abc


----------



## Johnny b

248 mph in 26 seconds.

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...0km-h-2485mph-on-a-kawasaki-h2r-ar193315.html


----------



## Johnny b

You won't see this every day........


----------



## Johnny b

Who knew bikes with out motors could be......well......used like this:






Fantastic would be an understatement.


----------



## Johnny b

No help from gravity here:


----------



## Johnny b

*
Can a $13 Helmet Reduce the Number of Motorcycle Road Deaths?*
( This article oriented towards South Africans )
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...umber-of-motorcycle-road-deaths-ar193603.html

I've thought for a long time that motorcycle helmets were over priced, but I'm a bit skeptical
as to how well a $13 helmet compares. 
Better than nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Johnny b

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-impossible-but-not-to-tony-bou-ar193617.html

* What Tony Bou Can Do With A Motorcycle Shouldn't Be Possible *






IMO, it doesn't get any better than this on 2 wheels.


----------



## Johnny b

Another high end to the sport of motorcycling, land speed records.

* Guy Martin's Motorcycle Land Speed Record Attempt Still On Track*
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...d-record-attempt-still-on-track-ar193648.html



> Martin and the Project 100 team are aiming for 400mph, to mount a serious attack on the record at the Uyuni desert in Bolivia in 2023.


----------



## Johnny b

If you're interested in early British motorcycle history and it's culture, you might like this video I came across. 
It's an hour long but, imo, never boring......if you're a bike lover.


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Another high end to the sport of motorcycling, land speed records.
> 
> * Guy Martin's Motorcycle Land Speed Record Attempt Still On Track*
> https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...d-record-attempt-still-on-track-ar193648.html
> 
> View attachment 292216
> 
> 
> View attachment 292217


Love that dude.


----------



## Johnny b

HD to spin off their electric MC busines:

*Harley-Davidson CEO: We will shine in electric motorcycles *
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/harl...-shine-in-electric-motorcycles-200237527.html



> The motorcycling great said this week it will merge its LiveWire electric bike operations with a SPAC [special purpose acquisition company] called AEA-Bridges Impact Corp. The deal values LiveWire at $1.77 billion.
> 
> Upon the closing sometime in the first half of 2022, Harley will hold a 74% equity interest in LiveWire.


And then there's this:


> The company also disclosed a "strategic" partnership with Taiwan-based scooter maker Kymco, which will help manufacture and distribute LiveWire's electric bikes.


----------



## Johnny b

Some history about board track racing in the early days of mc racing.

Enjoy:


----------



## Johnny b

For those that enjoy flat track racing.


----------



## Johnny b

And now some Irish road racing.
Don't miss the last lap.
Fantasic racing, fantastic sportsmanship.


----------



## Johnny b

Some history of HD's XR750 flat tracker:


----------



## Johnny b

Interesting adventure of two guys riding up through Alaska on small Honda trail bikes.


----------



## cornemuse

Mercier 1937 Moto Chenille 350cc 1 cyl ohv


----------



## ekim68

Nmoto takes BMW scooters back to the Golden Age with art deco bodykits 



> Miami custom shop Nmoto has a bit of a thing for the art deco era, and it's now released a (very expensive) carbon bodykit that can transform a current-model BMW C 400 X scooter into a bulbous retro ride inspired by a little-known 1936 custom bike.


 *







*


----------



## Johnny b

I found this video to be quite interesting from a technical pov.

*The Science Behind Cornering on a Race Bike *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...ir-knee-and-elbow-on-the-ground-ar194326.html


----------



## Johnny b

Breath taking.....

* Inches Apart at 180mph *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-madness-inches-apart-at-180mph-ar194342.html


----------



## Johnny b

Another video on various unusual motorcycle records:


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> Breath taking.....
> 
> * Inches Apart at 180mph *
> https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-madness-inches-apart-at-180mph-ar194342.html


again.....watch Road....90 minutes of this....'

How's that phrase go? Something about the Sausage Creature?


----------



## Johnny b

Ice racing.
Speedway motorcycle versus F1 race car


----------



## Johnny b

An interesting discussion.
Racing....has technology gone too far

* Is MotoGP Technology Going Too Far? *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...motogp-technology-going-too-far-ar194938.html



> Pioneered by Ducati and now adopted by every team on the grid, so-called Holeshot devices lower the bike to prevent wheelies and, therefore, improve acceleration off the line and out of corners. But is it going too far now?


----------



## valis

Reminds me of the launch control in F1 some years back.


----------



## Johnny b

An interesting documentary about early motorcycles:


----------



## Johnny b

It's really warm out in my corner of Ohio today.

First ride of the season.....woohoo!!!!


----------



## valis

Johnny b said:


> It's really warm out in my corner of Ohio today.
> 
> First ride of the season.....woohoo!!!!


Woohoo indeed! Keep the rubber side down my friend.


----------



## Johnny b

Gotta love articles like this one 

*It's official: Motorcycling Makes You A Better Person*
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...cling-makes-you-a-better-person-ar195091.html

:up:


----------



## Johnny b

With their discontinued 690 Duke, much of the over heating comes from an exhaust header that runs too close to the radiator. In a slow roll or stopped in hot weather, there simply isn't enough air flow through the radiator to compensate for the poor design.
Switching on the fan helps.
There isn't enough room between the radiator and head pipe for a heat shield.
A poor design.

I own one.
Fun to ride.
A lot of issues KTM ignored.


----------



## Cookiegal

I removed the quote Johnny as it was a spammer.


----------



## Johnny b

Cookiegal said:


> I removed the quote Johnny as it was a spammer.


lol.

I seem to be falling for them lately


----------



## Johnny b

Helmet dragging:

Just past the 1 minute mark:


----------



## Bastiat

Looks like a Saturday afternoon on the Capital Beltway circling Washington D.C.


----------



## Johnny b

Homebuilt 392 cc V8 motorcycle.

The Franz Flyer:


----------



## Johnny b

Another of Franz's creations:






Fantastic craftsmanship :up:


----------



## valis

I have heard of the Franz Flyer....weird part is I dont know where from but it definitely rings a bell. I want to say Discovery channel (maybe Mythbusters?) but dipped if I can remember.


----------



## Johnny b

More of the 'Rocketman'

Crazy fun :up: 

https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-back-for-more-thrust-of-course-ar195793.html


----------



## Johnny b

Truly amazing, both the rider's ability and the durability of the motorcycle.

* Highest In The World: Pol Tarres Achieves World Altitude Record For A Twin-Cylinder Motorcycle *
https://www.topspeed.com/motorcycle...-for-a-twin-cylinder-motorcycle-ar196152.html



> Yamaha's official rider reached a mind-boggling altitude of 20,203 feet in the Andes with a Yamaha Tenere 700


----------

